# Grafikkartenlüfter geht einfach aus!



## GodWar (21. September 2009)

Guten Tag!

Folgendes Problem tut sich auf: Ab und zu in unregelmäßigen Abständen geht bei meiner geForce 8800 Ultra der Lüfter einfach aus. Komplett! Ich habe mir extra Everest auf den 2. Bildschirm gelegt um zu überprüfen ob er an ist. Durchgehen sehe ich eine Umdrehung von ca. 2000! Dann plötzlich ist der Eintrag für den Lüfter weg und wenn ich nachschaue ist er tatsächlich ganz aus. Woran kann das liegen?

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. September 2009)

Sowas nennt man Lüftersteuerung. Die Grafikkarte reguliert die Drehzahl anhand der Temperatur. Neuere Karten machen das Stufenweise. Wahrscheinlich kann die Geforce 8 das einfach noch nicht und kennt nur an und aus.


----------



## GodWar (21. September 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Sowas nennt man Lüftersteuerung. Die Grafikkarte reguliert die Drehzahl anhand der Temperatur. Neuere Karten machen das Stufenweise. Wahrscheinlich kann die Geforce 8 das einfach noch nicht und kennt nur an und aus.


Nope mein nForce Tool kann die von 0% bis 100% steuern! Das geht auch sofern er an ist! Aber im Falle das der Lüfter aus ist warum auch immer kann ich reglen was ich will!


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. September 2009)

Ich bezog mich ja auch auf eine automatische Regelung von Seiten der Firmware der Karte. Das hat nichts mit dem Treiber zu tun. Und auch im Treiber regelst du die Drehzahl ja konstant runter und nciht etwa dynamisch.


----------



## GodWar (21. September 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich bezog mich ja auch auf eine automatische Regelung von Seiten der Firmware der Karte. Das hat nichts mit dem Treiber zu tun. Und auch im Treiber regelst du die Drehzahl ja konstant runter und nciht etwa dynamisch.


Der Treiber erlaubt mir ja nach Temperatur ne gewissen Drehzahl zuzuordnen! Bei 85 Grad 100% und 50 nur 60%. Macht der auch brav. Nur seit 2 Tagen geht der Lüfter ganz aus und auch net mehr an außer Neustart!


----------



## Stonefish (22. September 2009)

Puh, also bei einer 8800 Ultra das komplette Abschalten des Lüfters der Lüftersteuerung zu zuschieben, wäre mir (und vermutlich auch dem Grafikchip) zu heiß! Es wäre mir neu, dass die Karte ohne Lüfter auskommt (es sei denn man baut nen 3 Klio schweren Kupferkühler oder ne Wakü drauf) und selbst wenn sie es aushalten würde, wäre es in der Lüftersteuerung dennoch nicht vorgesehen, dass der Lüfter komplett still steht, egal wie wenig Last die Karte hat.

Ich nehme eher an, dass es sich hier um einen handfesten Defekt handelt, der nicht unterschätzt werden sollte, da die Karte sich ohne Lüfter garantiert irgendwann komplett verabschiedet. Hast Du auf die Karte zufällig noch Garantie? (Die 8800 Ultra ist ja noch nicht sooo alt.)

Ich hätte einen LowBudget und einen LowLow Budget Lösungsvorschlag, für den Fall, dass keine Garantie mehr vorhanden ist.

Ganz kostengünstig könntest Du erstmal Dein Glück mit der Demontage des Grafikkarten-Kühlkörpers probieren. So Du diesen dann in der Hand hast, erstmal ordentlich sauber machen (absaugen oder mit Druckluft ausblasen) und bei der Gelegenheit gleich neue Wärmeleitpaste auf den Grafikchip. Vielleicht läuft er danach wieder rund.

Die andere leicht teurere Variante wäre diese hier:
http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=299727&Ref=129&gp=9603&fd=467058
Einfach alten Kühler ab und diesen hier ran. Dann sollte es nicht nur funktionieren, sondern sogar auch leiser und kühler laufen als vorher. Schick siehts obendrein aus. 

Dumm wäre nur, wenn das Problem noch irgendwo anders liegen sollte. (Vielleicht kriegt der Lüfter nicht genug Strom!?) Aber am Wahrscheinlichsten ist wohl eine Ursache bei der Karte selbst. Ich würds mit dem Austauschkühler testen ... kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## GodWar (23. September 2009)

Genau den Kühler den Du da empfiehlst habe ich drauf! Ging bisher immer super! Seit 3 Tagen ist das uhrplötzlich! Kann es den sein, ich hab vor kurzem ein Kühlfolie auf die Graka getan. Kühlte auch sehr gut! Danach weiß nicht genau wann merkte ich beim spielen plötzlich auf den 2. Monitor eine Temperatur von über 100°C. Schnell aus und mal abgemacht. Die Metallfolie war weg... Kann es denn nun sein weil die sich ein wenig verflüssigt hat das irgendwo Kontakte durch das Silber jetzt verbunden sind? Quasi künstlicher Kurzer irgendwo?


----------



## Stonefish (23. September 2009)

So, jetzt musst Du mir mal wissenstechnisch weiterhelfen: Kühlfolie!?

Bisher hab ich da nie was von gehört und meine Google-Recherche führte zwar zu ein paar Markteinführungsankündigungen von solch Folien, aber ich habe nicht so wirklich Hinweise dafür gefunden, dass Leute sowas tatsächlich schon als Kühlkonzept eingesetzt haben. Hm, möglichweise können die das auch alle nicht mehr in diversen Foren kundtun, weil ihre Rechner abgeraucht sind. 

Also ich bin da sehr skeptisch, wie so ein kleines Kunststoffblättchen effizienter als ein normaler Kühlblock samt Lüfter kühlen soll. Rein physikalisch ist mir da auch nicht klar, wo die Wärme hin gehen soll. (Außer ins Gehäuse, wo sie alles schön aufheizt.)

Oder meinst Du was anderes mit "Kühlfolie"? Du meinstest ja, Deine wäre aus Silber gewesen (die Teile von denen ich gerade gelesen habe, waren aber alle aus hochexperimentellen Kunststoffen). Außerdem klang es ja so, als hättest Du Kühler und diese ominöse Folie gleichzeitig im Einsatz gehabt. Das klingt ja dann eher wie ein Ersatz zur Wärmeleitpaste. (Ich weiß, dass da gerne mal Silber als Ersatz eingesetzt wird, allerdings in flüssiger, nicht in Folienform) Ich gebe ganz ehrlich zu, dass ich da gerade nicht durchsteige. Da scheint eine Kühltechnik völlig an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein. ^^

Wie dem auch sei - warum hast Du das Teil den eigentlich drauf gemacht? Und hast Du Grafikkarte gleich mit diesem Kühler gekauft, oder ihn nachträglich montiert. (Der Referenzkühler ist das ja nun nicht unbedingt.)

Nehmen wir mal an, dass da wirklich was silberhaltiges in Deine Graka reingeschmolzen ist, dann war das sicherlich nicht gesund für sie. Ich würde zu Testzwecken dennoch einen Austauschkühler antesten ... aber bitte mit normalsterblicher WLP. Wenn das nichts helfen sollte, kannst Du ihn ja wieder zurückschicken. Somit könnte man dann ja eingrenzen, ob die Grafikkarte was abbekommen hat, oder ob vielleicht doch der Kühler ne Macke hat. (Der Kühleraustausch ist ja im vergleich zum Austausch der Graka preiswert, daher würde ich das als erstes testen.)


----------



## kutzi06 (4. Mai 2010)

Hey,

Ich habe auch genau das o. g. Problem. 

In 3d Anwendungen schaltet sich mein GRAKA-Lüfter in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach ab. Dies hat natürlich zur Folge, dass diese zu heiss wird und der Rechner stehen bleibt. Erst dachte ich es wäre ein Treiberproblem aber das Problem besteht auch weiterhin nach dem ausprobieren von 6 verschiedenen Treibern. Als nächstes tauschte ich mein Netzteil um zu gucken, ob es daran liegen könnte. Aber auch mit dem anderen Netzteil tritt dieses Problem auf. Nun war ich mir sicher, dass es an der Graka selber liegen müsste. Das war ein Irrtum. Ich baute meine alte Graka (8800 Gts) wieder ein und auch dort blieb der Lüfter nach ca. 5h stehen.

Ich habe nach Viren etc. gesucht aber auch ohne Erfolg.  Hat einer von Euch vllt. eine Idee an was das noch liegen könnte, denn ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende

Mein System: E6750 @ 3,2
P35-Ds3p
4gb (800er)
NT: 550W (NoName aber Problem tritt auch mit einem BQ 650w auf)
Gtx 260 Amp von Zotac

Im Voraus besten Dank für Lösungsvorschläge!

mfg


----------



## kutzi06 (11. Mai 2010)

Hat denn Niemand eine Idee an was es noch liegen könnte. Ich wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

mfg


----------



## fallili (11. Mai 2010)

Hast Du schon versucht herauszufinden ob der Lüfter nur verstaubt und damit schwergängig ist.
Die Regelung erfolgt ja so, dass bei Vollast (selten) 12 Volt anliegen und bei normalem Betrieb auf z.B. 6 Volt zurückgeregelt wird damit eben nur mehr 1000 U/Min erreicht werden.
Und wenn der Lüfter schwergängig ist könnte es sein, dass diese Spannung eben nicht mehr ausreicht und der Lüfter steckenbleibt.
Ich kenne kein Testprogramm dass die Lüfterspannung direkt anzeigt - sollte aber kein Problem sein das mit einem Meßgerät zu messen. 

Muss natürlich nicht sein - aber nach meiner Erfahrung habe ich mit allen Lüftern immer nur Probleme wegen Staub gehabt.


----------



## kutzi06 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo...

Ersteinmal Danke, dass du mir versuchst weiter zuhelfen. Ich habe sowohl meine Gtx 260 als auch die 8800gts komplett gereinigt. Hier liegt ja das eigentlich kuriose, denn beide Lüfter der Karten versagen nach einer Weile. Ich muss den Rechner Neustarten, so dass die Lüfter wieder anspringen. Nachdem Neustart kann ich ohne Probleme 3d Anwendungen starten.  Der Lüfter geht am selbigen Tag meistens nicht mehr aus und wenn doch, dann aber erst nach 3-4 h. Ab hier weis ich nun auch nicht mehr weiter, denn ich kann das NT und die Grafikkarten ausschließen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand ein ähnliches Problem schon einmal hatte und evtl. eine Lösung parat hat. Im www findet man relativ wenig zu meinem Problem und wenn doch, gibt es dort nur den Vorschlag, Treiber erneuern, anderes NT etc.

mfg


----------



## michaelwengert (12. Mai 2010)

Was für eine Treiberversion hast du drauf?

Nvidia hat vor ne weile mal einen treiber zurückgezogen weil die Lüftersteuerung ausgesetzt hat.
http://www.golem.de/1003/73647.html


----------



## kutzi06 (12. Mai 2010)

Ja davon habe ich gehört aber Nvidia hat diesen ja sofort wieder zurückgezogen. Jenen Treiber hatte ich aber nie installiert und deshalb dürfte es auch nicht daran liegen, zumal ich vor jeder Neuinstallation DriverCleaner benutze. Also ich habe alle Treiberversionen seit 190.38 probiert jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

mfg


----------



## fallili (15. Mai 2010)

Wird wahrscheinlich doof sein hier eine wirkliche Ursache zu finden.
Hats Du schon versucht selber in die Lüftersteuerung einzugreifen?
Das Utility Rivatuner erlaubt so was - und so weit ich weiß, haben Leute mit Problemen (weil der Lüfter zu laut ist, oder zu früh hochfährt etc.) dieses Programm bei einer 8800 gt hilfreich einsetzen können. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## kutzi06 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Fallili.

Ja zur Zeit steuere ich den Lüfter manuell per Rivatuner. Bis dato ist er auch nicht mehr ausgegangen. Ich hatte nur gehofft dem Problem auf den Grund gehen zu können, da es ja wirklich nicht normal ist, dass der Lüfter einfach versagt.

mfg


----------

